# Unusual Bee Behavior (Bees dying regularly, and attracted to light)



## TheGreatGuero (Sep 1, 2014)

So for the last 5 or 6 weeks, I've been having problems with bees at my house at night, but their behavior is bizarre and non-threatening. Sometimes I leave my backdoor open for a little while at night so my dog can go in and out, and when I've done this lately, a bee will typically fly in and just repeatedly fly over and over into the light panels in my kitchen ceiling. Eventually the bee will end up wearing itself out and will fall to the ground and aggressively buzz around on the floor for a while before usually dying soon later. 

It doesn't end there, though. Nearly every single day, I go outside and find dead bees lying on the ground, being swarmed by ants. That's been going on for weeks. I don't know where they're coming from and I don't understand how there are so many of them. You'd think they would have all died out by now. Something seems seriously wrong with the bees for this to be happening. It's like something is making them all totally dumb.

While typically they don't make direct contact with any of the lights in the house (because they're blocked by the light panels), a lightbulb above the stove was left on tonight. I heard some intense buzzing and found a bee upwards into the bulb with it's back against it, as it slowly spun in circles, maintaining constant contact with the hot bulb. It was incredibly strange and the bee continued it for an extended period of time before falling to the ground. Can anyone tell me what is going on with these bees? For the record, I'm no bee expert, but this peculiar activity has been going on long enough that I decided to look for help online. Thanks!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

There will be a beehive within line of site of your lights, and at night they get confused and fly from the hive straight to the light, course they cannot find their way home again.

The hive could also be in the roof of your house and they see light through the vents in your downlights and are attracted to that and end up in the house.

Other thing is to see if they are actually bees, or maybe they are yellowjackets or similar. Any chance you could take a photo and show it so we can give positive ID?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Google zombie bees, its interesting reading, don't know enough about it to comment further but OT is right you have a hive within sight distance of the light


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Your bees are simply attracted to the light.These would be bees that were outside the hive after dark.For instance,some bees remain outside if they are out in a late rain or if they just didn't make it home before dark.


----------



## venkat.kr (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi Guy, I am new here to this Beesource.

I am from India (southern part) in an urban area.

1. I need your great minds to save many honey bees, which are daily attracted to light at 5th floor of my building.
And by next day morning I saw those little creatures dead .

2. This is happening from past 1 week. I dont know where their nest is present.

3. They are not doing any harm to any one.

4. Sometimes, some bees land on me at least 2 with their foot grip (yeah it feels soft), I just shake my hand to get rid of them from my body (due to fear, they will kiss / bite me)

5. I have added a little fencing for windows, where the bees usually enters, but they still find main door as entry.

6. They were having 1.5-2 cms in length 

I feel sad the way those little creatures died. Please some one help me to save those bees. I wanted to help them.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Welcome Venkat. As suggested in the prior posts, try to find the hive in the daylight. They could be coming from a neighbour's hive or a swarm that has established a hive. If you find a swarm living in a house, building or tree, perhaps you could find a local beekeeper to come and get it. Perhaps that beekeeper will allow you to take care of that hive and mentor you. Short of never turning on your lights, there isn't much more you can do except shades on your windows. Good luck. J


----------



## rdimanin (Jan 17, 2020)

TheGreatGuero said:


> So for the last 5 or 6 weeks, I've been having problems with bees at my house at night, but their behavior is bizarre and non-threatening. Sometimes I leave my backdoor open for a little while at night so my dog can go in and out, and when I've done this lately, a bee will typically fly in and just repeatedly fly over and over into the light panels in my kitchen ceiling. Eventually the bee will end up wearing itself out and will fall to the ground and aggressively buzz around on the floor for a while before usually dying soon later.
> 
> It doesn't end there, though. Nearly every single day, I go outside and find dead bees lying on the ground, being swarmed by ants. That's been going on for weeks. I don't know where they're coming from and I don't understand how there are so many of them. You'd think they would have all died out by now. Something seems seriously wrong with the bees for this to be happening. It's like something is making them all totally dumb.
> 
> While typically they don't make direct contact with any of the lights in the house (because they're blocked by the light panels), a lightbulb above the stove was left on tonight. I heard some intense buzzing and found a bee upwards into the bulb with it's back against it, as it slowly spun in circles, maintaining constant contact with the hot bulb. It was incredibly strange and the bee continued it for an extended period of time before falling to the ground. Can anyone tell me what is going on with these bees? For the record, I'm no bee expert, but this peculiar activity has been going on long enough that I decided to look for help online. Thanks!


I know that bees infected with viruses can act exactly as you described. I would check & treat (if necessary) for mites as they are the largest vector for bee viruses known. It might be worth a look.


----------

